# $1mill yacht hit by Government red tape..!!!



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Gold Coast Bulletin - 

_ONE of the world's most luxurious superyachts is having $1 million worth of work done in Brisbane because silting of the Coomera River has blocked entry to the Gold Coast marine precinct.

To make matters worse, the decision to stop the $80 million superyacht travelling up the silted waterway was made by the Department of Transport the same government bureaucracy that administers the dredging.

It would cost $200,000 to dredge the 3km section of the river that is clogged up and cannot be traversed by the 60m superyacht, Helios, owned by a mystery European billionaire.

Coomera marine precinct boat builders had flown to Fiji last week to meet with the billionaire owner, who agreed that the $1 million job, which included a new heliport, would be carried out on the Coast.

But the Helios has a massive 3.75m hull and Transport Department regulations require at least 500mm of clearance.

At low tide, the 3km section that is causing the problem is just 3.5m deep.

Maritime industry bosses say the dredging issue could cost the Gold Coast millions of dollars in superyacht repairs.

It has intensified community calls for a Gold Coast Waterways Authority to oversee proper dredging of the canals, rivers and Broadwater.

Problems with siltation in the city's waterways also coincide with record numbers of boat registrations in southeast Queensland.

Gold Coast Marine Industry Association president Charles Dickson said the problem with the Helios would have ramifications for the city's worldwide maritime reputation.

"How many other superyachts are we going to turn away before the Government starts to get serious about dredging," he said.

Transport Minister Paul Lucas yesterday pledged to investigate the problem that stopped the Helios.

"The Coomera River was dredged to a depth of about 3m between February and September last year to help vessels of this draught enter the marine precinct," he said.

"I need to know from those commercial operators how many boats the size of the Helios or indeed how many large boats with draught of 3m or more they believe they can attract.

"Then the department can estimate with them if dredging or maintaining such depth is economically feasible for them."_

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon Rushie,
I have a picture of the Helios but the system is not happy and cannot attach. Have advised the powers that be.
The info on the Helios is as follows:

You can charter her for a mere 350,000 $ per week.
She has 6 cabins for a total of 12 guests. One superior master suite. 4 king size cabins and one double cabin ( probably for the nannie!!!).
Length 193' 10"
Beam 34' 5"
Cruising speed 13.5 kts - max speed 15.5 kts.
Crew 17.
Engines - Caterpillar 35128.
Web site so we can all daydream and think of what could have been is 
www.charterworld.com
Regards
Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Blimey....some dosh there..!!

I remember seeing the Sultan of Brunei's "smaller" yacht in Gib...it had marble floors, zebra skins on the ceiling and a glass grand piano aboard..!

I've got my lottery ticket for tonight by the way..!!

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I keep waiting for ERNIE to drop something interesting through the door. Tried the Euro lottery last time we were down south, in Spain when the pay out was something like 140million Euros. Didnt win that either, humph!!
I was in a syndicate at work for the UK lottery for years and the max we won was £140 so still dreaming
Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rushie,

got the picture uploaded OK this time
Hawkey01


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hawkey01,

Ideal for nipping down Sainsburys or doing the school run in..!

Rushie


----------

